
Ask HN: Is it even theoretically possible to achieve gender equality? - jimsojim
Recently, I was pondering over this idea of gender equality. Isn&#x27;t achieving complete gender equality in society  contradicts the fact that there are &quot;types&quot; in gender. If there are different types to some entity, there has to be distinction (by definition), which suggests that complete equality cannot exist in the way they&#x27;re treated?
======
smt88
First of all, you seem to be thinking of gender as a binary. If you think of
it that way, "gender quality" might mean "men and women are equally
represented everywhere" to you.

Gender is fluid, though. That leads us to a better definition of gender
equality: the same opportunities for each individual, regardless of his/her
gender.

You're right that people with an extreme female gender will gravitate to
certain jobs/industries and people with an extreme male gender will gravitate
to others. That will maintain a wage gap one way or another, among other forms
of inequality.

The goal we need to reach is for children of all genders to have all possible
paths open to them in their careers, lifestyles, and recreational activities.

